# فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش



## mina1 (20 يناير 2008)

*السلام والنعمة 

فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش 

فقط بإضافة قيمة إلى الرجيستري 

-: افتح الرجيستري 

Start>run<regedit
ثم


HKEY_CURRENT_ USER\Software\ yahoo\pager\ Test

- كلك باليمين واختار 
new>DWARD VALUE

- اعطه اسم 
Plural
- كلك باليمين واختار 
modify 
ثم ضع قيمة 1 
مع مراعات كونها 
Hexadecimal 
ملاحظة : للتفعيل 1 ولإلغاء التفعيل 0​*


----------



## michle (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة*​


----------



## mina1 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكرا لردك يا مايكل​*


----------



## amjad-ri (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة
لكن اريد اكثر من msn هل لديك البرامج​


----------



## mina1 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*لو لقيت حاجة بالنسبة ل msnهقولك 
شكرا لردك​*


----------



## emy (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

_شكرا يا باشا_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكراً يا مينا*
*انا عملت زى منتا قولت بالظبط*
*بس برضو بيفتح عندى ماسنجر واحد بس*
*ممكن أعرف السبب مع العلم بأنى قمت بنفس الخطوات المذكورة*
*وكيف سيتم فتحها .. هل من أيقونة ماسنجر أم من برنامج الياهو ماسنجر نفسو وهسطب ياهو تانى ؟*
*معلش طولت عليك*
*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## mina1 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



emy قال:


> _شكرا يا باشا_​



*شكرا لردك يا ايمى​*


----------



## mina1 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *شكراً يا مينا*
> *انا عملت زى منتا قولت بالظبط*
> *بس برضو بيفتح عندى ماسنجر واحد بس*
> *ممكن أعرف السبب مع العلم بأنى قمت بنفس الخطوات المذكورة*
> ...



*معلش انا متأسف كان فيه خطوة نقصة وعملتها
شكرا على التنبية
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*موضوع مفيد بالفعل
سأحاول عمله على جهازي*


----------



## mina1 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكرا لردك يا صوت الرب​*


----------



## totty (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

_ميرسى ليك خالص
ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## mina1 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكرا لردك يا توتى​*


----------



## K A T Y (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

_*تسلم ايدك يا مينا انا كنت فعلا محتاجاه*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## mina1 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



K A T Y قال:


> _*تسلم ايدك يا مينا انا كنت فعلا محتاجاه*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*اى خدمة
شكرا لردك يا كاتى*​


----------



## mina1 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> شكرا لتعبك​



*شكرا لردك​*


----------



## amanypotter (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*ميرسي يا جماعة اووووووووووووووووووى دة برنامج كووووووووول اوى وطريقة سهلة ربنا يبارككم باااااااااااااااى*


----------



## mina1 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكرا لردك يا أمانى​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

ميرسى ليك خالص
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mina1 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكرا لردك يا مرمر​*


----------



## اليمامه (11 يوليو 2008)

*
ميـــــــــــــــــرسي مينا ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك
ننتظر المزيد*​


----------



## mina1 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*شكرا لردك يا يمامة​*


----------



## DoooDooo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*

*ميرسى يا مينا خالص انا جربت الموضوع واشتغل معايا 
ميرسى على تعبك يا جميل​*


----------



## amjad-ri (17 يوليو 2008)

للاسف  لم تفلح معي

فعلت كما  طلبتم لكن لم افلح بها​


----------



## makaroka (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااا ياميناااااااا الف شكر ويريد مزيد من التجدد والنجاح


----------



## mina1 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



dooodooo قال:


> *ميرسى يا مينا خالص انا جربت الموضوع واشتغل معايا
> ميرسى على تعبك يا جميل​*



*أى خدمة يا جميل
شكرا لردك​*


----------



## mina1 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



amjad-ri قال:


> للاسف  لم تفلح معي
> 
> فعلت كما  طلبتم لكن لم افلح بها​



*حاول جرب تانى
شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## mina1 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



koukou قال:


>



*شكرا لردك يا كوكو​*


----------



## mina1 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر من غير برامج ولا باتش*



makaroka قال:


> شكرااااااا ياميناااااااا الف شكر ويريد مزيد من التجدد والنجاح



*شكرا لردك يا makaroka​*


----------

